# Disconnecting steering column



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I am replacing the clutch boot in the fire wall and I am going to replace the steering column seal. How hard is it to disconnect the steering column? the service manual does not give a great description. I could cut the seal to go around the column but if it is not too complicated I would rather attach it whole. 
below is where I was thinking of disconnecting the steering column. 
Below is a pic of where I was thinking of disconnecting it?


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry not sure why the pics are not showing. I am working on it


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b5x7haz4xvxn02p/2015-10-09 14.57.54.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3d5rouje5h3cvgv/2015-10-09 14.57.48.jpg?dl=0


Not sure why it would not copy the pic, but here are the links


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Pull the bolt at the end of the column and the start of the extension shaft. its splined and should pull apart if you cant get it try the rage joint at the steering box.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Steps to column removal for '68, and '69-late '70's columns.
-Under the hood, remove the clip from the upper back drive rod going down to the swivel on the frame, set the upper rod inboard, save the clip. 
-unbolt the intermediate steering column shaft at the forward end at the rag joint. this may require firing up the car and turning the steering wheel slightly so can get to both nuts on the rag joint. engine out, just put key in column and turn forward out of lock position. 
-Note condition of rag joint, it may need to be replaced.

Inside the vehicle..
-carefully remove column lower filler plate ('69 models),
-lower the AC duct, if so equipped, and carefully remove. 
-Next, remove plastic kick panel plate at front edge of carpet,
-remove bolts on column close out plate to the floor pan. 
-if stick car, going to have to remove clutch pedal rod. 
-next, unbolt column and lower from dash structure. 
-with column dropped down, very carefully unplug harness plugs going into ignition switch on top of column.
-remove harness plugs at backup light switch on top of the very bottom of column tube. 

Usually going to need a helper for last steps, esp if doing the removal on a car with detailed engine compartment. 
-next, you are going to pull the column toward the interior of the car, while rotating it slightly, so the "leg" at the bottom of the column will pass through the hole in the cowl, and so the fluted lwr end of he intermediate shaft does not hang up on exhaust manifolds or headers. Also going to have to be mindful of the speedocable and where it likes to snare the column. 

On partscars and in yards, I usually pull the '68 and later A body columns out with the intermediate shaft attached. Don't want to start yanking violently on the column with intermediate shaft attached or you will tear the rubber boot on the intermediate shaft, then have to chase down a reproduction rubber boot and "rebuild" the intermediate shaft. 
Done carefully, everything will come out through driver's door of the car, can wrap the intermediate shaft in an old towel as it come out, or carefully remove the cross bolt while the column is in the car, and remove the intermediate shaft separately.


----------

